# Most famous Podcasts to Download???



## Quiz_Master (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello guys,,,,
Recently I started to listen to podcasts...

Right now I am only listening to leaky mug and muggle cast.
But I know there are some tech podcasts too.
Can you suggest me some which I can download as Mp3 format.

 ---Thanks


----------



## ambandla (Sep 11, 2007)

1) CNET Buzz out loud
2) CNET Buzz report (video)
3) CNET mp3 insider
5) leo laporte's podcasts
6) digg's kevin Rose podcasts
7) twit audio podcasts (twitter)


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 11, 2007)

The Smartphones Show (If you are interested in smart phones)
Slashdot review


----------

